# Racing DNA unleashed - Apache RTR 180 (menace)



## krates (May 2, 2009)

TVS is planning to launch new model of Apache and it is expected to be named - TVS Apache RTR 180 - it will be powered by 180cc engine which is expected to generate 17.3 Bhp of maximum power with 15.5 Nm of maximum torque. 
 The bike will retain the basic lines of the current RTR and will come with all the high tech features: digital speedometer with top speed, 0-60 timer, trips, and other extra functionality plus stunning looks.
  Apparently, the new bike will show off its sporty looks that glide through with a powerful 180cc engine. It is also expected to feature Anti-locking Braking System (ABS).


 The expected price of new TVS Apache is around Rs. 75,000 and would be able to achieve maximum speed of 135kmph. It would a light weight bike and definitely faster. The new projector headlamps, front and rear disc and wide rubber would be the new additions in the bike.


*Main Features Of TVS Apache RTR 180 :*
*1. *Digital Speedometer.*
  2. *Petal shaped disc brakes*.
    3. *Bigger RTR sticker on the tank scoops*
      4. *Naked chain cover.*
        5. *LED tail lamps.*
          6. *Clip on handlebar for various positions.*
            7.* Service and battery indicator.
*8.* The digital display has a feature to test the top speed achieved.
*9.* You can also test your 0-60km/h timing on the digital display.
*10. *RTR 180 logo near the clip-on’s 
*11.* A wider rear tyre 
*12. *New white back light for the speedometer

Check out more


 *autos.maxabout.com/twid0000322/tvs-apache-rtr-180-menace.aspx

video

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lldiL1uDEIY


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 2, 2009)

nice specs...but as far as we hav seen, all Apache series was having low quality built. Like chinese copy guns


----------



## ico (May 3, 2009)

Bullet FTW!


----------



## krates (May 3, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> nice specs...but as far as we hav seen, all Apache series was having low quality built. Like chinese copy guns



really ? i never knew that  then FZ for the win

i am deciding between these two FZ and APACHE 180

17.3 bhp is really what i want 

but FZ looks are also great + cheap too


----------



## utsav (May 3, 2009)

krates said:


> really ? i never knew that  then FZ for the win
> 
> i am deciding between these two FZ and APACHE 180
> 
> ...



Tujhse splendor toh theek se balance hoti nehi hai aur tu 180cc bike lega? Dude u hav no idea what u r talking abt. Starting wid such a powerful bike is a very bad idea. Better get a 135cc bike and b safe


----------



## hellknight (May 3, 2009)

For that price you can also consider either Pulsar 200 or Pulsar 220.. you might wanna wait and see if Hero Honda plans to launch Karizma Fi


----------



## axxo (May 3, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> nice specs...but as far as we hav seen, all Apache series was having low quality built. Like chinese copy guns


well said..TVS products are like the chinese crappy phones. Better get the original brands in the form of FZ,honda,etc.


----------



## azbokikr (May 3, 2009)

The Apache RTR180 is a great bike on paper atleast. TVS is confident its going to be a competition killer. However i do hope they sort out the legendary vibration issues and it is as good on the road as it is on paper.



> well said..TVS products are like the chinese crappy phones. Better get the original brands in the form of FZ,honda,etc.



I beg to differ with axxo and j1n M@tt. 

The Apaches so far have only had vibration issues. Apart from that, they are very good bikes. TVS has a racing division which have actively supported the development of the Apache. They are much better than the Pulsars. Of course they cannot be compared with the quality of the Yamahas or the Hondas. But, amongst the Indian bikes, they rule the roost. Much much better than the Chinese bikes.

Apart from this, there is a strong rumor that there's gonna be a Yamaha FZ250 launched very soon. Yamaha is apparently just waiting for Bajaj to launch the Ninja 250.


----------



## krates (May 3, 2009)

utsav said:


> Tujhse splendor toh theek se balance hoti nehi hai aur tu 180cc bike lega? Dude u hav no idea what u r talking abt. Starting wid such a powerful bike is a very bad idea. Better get a 135cc bike and b safe



Aaj kal pulsar 180 and cbz extreme chala raha hun samjhe  ....... biking is so much fun..

tomorrow will go and try my bro apache 160 

pulsar is really good but it so common so i won't buy 

bas results ka wait hai..

ache number nahi aaye ton xcd bhi nahi milegi


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 3, 2009)

Apaches are gud not only on paper...apart from their poor built quality, they hav the best pick up I hav eve seen among 150cc bikes so far. yep, dat vibrating issues will drive u crazy 

The main problem is dat, after a year or so, the engine is almost finished. You wont feel the exact power and pick up dat u used to get when u brought the bike, and the engine complains are too high.

Even look at their new 180, it hav 17.3 BHP and 15.4Nm troque. A bike like this should come with some liquid cooling instead of air cooling....lets see whether Apache can now stand the heating issues without burning out the engine.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 3, 2009)

They have a gud history of fitting an overpowered engine into a el-cheapo frame built for cycles, and ur ass cud vibrate like hell asif the engine transmits the vibrations straight to the seats, handlbar and foot pedals.
There was no point in improving engine, they shudve done somethin to improve their older drwabacks. 
And wat if u have a powerful bike and u cant use it the its meant to be?? over revved riding for a couple of months will get its engine dead or close to it. 


Maybe they are using low quality piston cylinder seembly, rings, and crank. They somehow manage to sell technologies for cheap. Like FI, rear disc etc

One thing for sure, their console deserves a mention. Its totally rocks, and those specs bout consoles...ahh cant wait to see those. And handlebar assebly too is a thing of beaty unlike some other 3 piece assemblys.


----------



## utsav (May 4, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> The main problem is dat, after a year or so, the engine is almost finished. You wont feel the exact power and pick up dat u used to get when u brought the bike,



Ohh dude wtf? . I own a apache from the last two years and i always do 70+ wherever possible and the pickup and engine is as good as new. I get 52+ mileage and am very satisfied wid my bike. Vibrating issue is there at speeds excess of 75kmph only which is somewhat annoying for me as i use my bike mostly for touring and do 2000km every month, except dat everything is fine and rock solid. Regarding guys bragging abt el cheapo chassis and build quality , i would say get a life. I havnt faced a single issue with build quality . Now dont come saying that my bike must be an exceptionally well built bike.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 4, 2009)

^^use any other bike for 2 years and you wont says so.....and doing a 70+ is not a gr8 deal. try to do 90+ everyday...and u will feel the difference. You wont get easily pass that mark as u would hav done it sometime back when u brought ur bike. am saying this not from any mags...these are facts that every Apache users blame about...even thou they like their bike.


----------



## utsav (May 4, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Apaches are gud not only on paper...apart from their poor built quality, they hav the best pick up I hav eve seen among 150cc bikes so far. yep, dat vibrating issues will drive u crazy
> 
> The main problem is dat, after a year or so, the engine is almost finished. You wont feel the exact power and pick up dat u used to get when u brought the bike, and the engine complains are too high.
> 
> Even look at their new 180, it hav 17.3 BHP and 15.4Nm troque. A bike like this should come with some liquid cooling instead of air cooling....lets see whether Apache can now stand the heating issues without burning out the engine.





j1n M@tt said:


> ^^use any other bike for 2 years and you wont says so.....and doing a 70+ is not a gr8 deal. try to do 90+ everyday...and u will feel the difference. You wont get easily pass that mark as u would hav done it sometime back when u brought ur bike. am saying this not from any mags...these are facts that every Apache users blame about...even thou they like their bike.



By 70+ i meant i always ride at dat speed wherever possible. And 90+? Hah. I cross 100 everyday. The pickup is still great. I just complain abt the vibration at dat speed. I dont hav any complain abt any other thing. You will even find some videos uploaded by me on youtube of me doing 100+ on apache . Recently i uploaded a video in which i was riding and shooting a video too myself with  one hand and crossed 100  on a busy highway during night. All i mean is that apache isnt so bad as people say that to be.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 4, 2009)

^^dats gr8...so u r one of those youtube biking guys


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 4, 2009)

utsav said:


> Recently i uploaded a video in which i was riding and shooting a video too myself with  one hand and crossed 100  on a busy highway during night.



Thats really  brave thing but too risky too.


----------



## utsav (May 4, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^dats gr8...so u r one of those youtube biking guys



I added those just to fear my future GF  . I love when she scolds me for those


----------



## utsav (May 4, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Thats really  brave thing but too risky too.



And at 85-90kmph speed i was saying dont try this yourself and it got recorded crystal clear  , the mistake i did was i said dont try this at HOME  .


----------



## utsav (May 4, 2009)

Here is the video link  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PooFb_W8xTQ  . Plz dont laugh on my narration in the end


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 4, 2009)

thnx
will check it out after 2AM


----------



## sagar.best (May 6, 2009)

guyz do you like tht ****est company hero honda.......apache is good but not better thn pulsar .....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2009)

sagar.best said:


> guyz do you like tht ****est company hero honda.......apache is good but not better thn pulsar .....



lol

HH karizma is still unbeaten in shear strength
and how did pulsar come in this talk?? it shudnt even be mentioned here[P220 FI is an exception]


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

utsav said:


> Here is the video link  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PooFb_W8xTQ  . Plz dont laugh on my narration in the end



 great...Mujhe 10km/hr b chelana nahi aata..infact i don't know how to drive


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 6, 2009)

^+1. Me too have a very little interest in driving!!


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

^ Mujhe intrest hai magar chalana nahi aatha


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 6, 2009)

^ I had much problems learning in the beginning(Once I dumped into a drain). But now I could drive it easily but very rarely I drive!! 

Don't worry if you don't know to drive, you will learn it gradually!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2009)

i like crazy riding. and do occasional wheelies and rarely some stopies. whellies are easy and does in 1sn and 2nd gears at bout max of 20~30KM/hr.
pulling thru traffic was never as fun with my FZ, though it lacks tops. And curves..i love them. My footrest ball is almost half by scratching on road while curving

aaj hi 3 logon ne gaaliyan di..


----------



## utsav (May 6, 2009)

Coool said:


> great...Mujhe 10km/hr b chelana nahi aata..infact i don't know how to drive



Am driving from the past 5 years from when i was just 14  . Recently got my car driving license too  but i love biking  Biking gives sheer pleasure which u wont get while driving a car


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

^ Lucky boy


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2009)

mmnn
driving a car isnt much of that fun, unless its a 150+ bhp monster.
i started riding a kinetic thru town at 5th std when i was 10yr old. i still cant believe. even used to go school sometimes on it which was bout 5km from home.


@utsav
any plan for any gud airfilter or spark plugs?
i was thinking of a KnN air filter for 2.5k, some neons, a night breaker bulb/or high power blue/red tinted ones.
ny other simple options?


----------



## utsav (May 6, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> mmnn
> driving a car isnt much of that fun, unless its a 150+ bhp monster.
> i started riding a kinetic thru town at 5th std when i was 10yr old. i still cant believe. even used to go school sometimes on it which was bout 5km from home.
> 
> ...



I already added some blue LED illumnation near the engine and rear shock absorbers some time back. Now have plans for iridium spark plugs. K&N air filters are the best but will result in a loss of mileage . Will get the air filter after 2-3 months from Delhi


----------



## azbokikr (May 6, 2009)

*@utsav:* An air filter will not decrease the fuel efficiency. It will just make your engine breathe better and you may feel a marginal performance increase. Personally i feel it is useless unless you get a port job and/or freeflow exhaust done. You might hear a much more pronounced air intake.

Keep away from iridium plugs as well. It can show a significant difference only in race-tuned high performance engines. On stock engines its a total waste of money.


----------



## utsav (May 6, 2009)

azbokikr said:


> *@utsav:* An air filter will not decrease the fuel efficiency. It will just make your engine breathe better and you may feel a marginal performance increase. Personally i feel it is useless unless you get a port job and/or freeflow exhaust done. You might hear a much more pronounced air intake.
> 
> Keep away from iridium plugs as well. It can show a significant difference only in race-tuned high performance engines. On stock engines its a total waste of money.



No dude . Mileage will decrease on adding a aftermarket air filter .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2009)

it depends on how u ride with the aftermarket airfilter. The more u throttle, the less the mileage and this becomes even more true with the aftermarket airfilter. 
one of the point is that those guys who fits the thing may increase the fuel flow as well, to meet the excess air intake and to make customers believe there is actually gr8 improvement in power.
if u ask them to increase mileage, they just turn the fuel flow back to stock.
if u tune for more mileage after getting an airfilter, u can get bout +5 avg mileage while more or less same power.

what i like bout these so called power filters [same as airfilters], is that we wont feel the engine limiting at higher speeds.even at 100+, the engine will seems to run more ease, and we feel we can pull much farther easily. ie, more bhp but wont affect torque much.


----------

